
Today's world is amd64, armv7, and soon aarch64. Everything else is dead, Jim - vezzy-fnord
http://pastebin.com/W9RbUUN1
======
rashkov
What is the context for this, and who wrote it? Interesting read.

~~~
miasteg
(Former)OpenBSD developer, Miod Vallat:
[https://twitter.com/MiodVallat/status/669253976261570561](https://twitter.com/MiodVallat/status/669253976261570561)

